# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Scarto f24 telematico

## fsdn2003

SALVE, è la prima volta che ho inviato un file f24 telematico per un cliente e...me l'hanno scartato. motivo dello scarto 20, non so che vuo dire ma ho capto che non riguarda il file bensì la dichiarazione della delega..la procedura che ho seguito è stata: compilazione del file da f24 on line con i dati del cliente, poi compilazione della delega da f24intermediari col mio codice intermediario. e poi controllo del doc e invio in formato FLU.ccf.
ch mi dite al riguardo? grazie 1000

----------


## Contabile

Motivo di scarto dichiarazione codice errore *0020*: Codice Fiscale dell'Intermediario assente o incongruente
Soluzioni 
    *
      Il codice fiscale dell'intermediario deve essere sempre presente e formalmente corretto 
      Il codice fiscale dell'intermediario deve essere sempre presente e formalmente corretto, tranne nei casi seguenti:
          o la dichiarazione &#232; quella del soggetto che trasmette (codice fiscale dell'utente che ha autenticato il file uguale a quello del contribuente);
          o il soggetto che trasmette &#232; il curatore fallimentare, o il commissario liquidatore o il commissario giudiziale(codice fiscale dell'utente uguale a quello del rappresentante con codice carica , rispettivamente, "03","04","05"). 
      Se viene indicato, anche se non obbligatorio, viene controllato.

----------


## Fabiana

Buongiorno, ho compilato degli f24 per dei clienti ma continua a scartarmele per il c.f. fornitore incoerente con il codice fiscale di autenticazione del file. Credo di averlo compilato correttamente, infatti quando dal "f24 on line" per gli intermediari mi stampa la ricevuta del flusso c'è il mio c.f. come intermediario e quello del cliente copme cliente... sapete aiutarmi?
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Ciao, probabilmente quando vai ad autenticare il file il codice fiscale nella fase di autentica non coincide con quello della fornitura come intermediario.

----------


## fafo77

Scusate ma non so dove postare questo dubbio che mi è sorto di recente. 
Se pago un F23 per locazione immobiliare ma la banca mi rifiuta il pagamento (x una qualsivoglia ragione), posso effettuare il pagamento con un F23 cartaceo, ma devo per forza effettuare il ravvedimento operoso oppure se lo faccio entro 5 giorni dal rifiuto non devo calcolare sanzioni ed interessi?? 
Il dubbio mi è venuto perchè una collega con più anzianità di servizio rispetto a me, mi ha detto che i telematici rifiutati possono essere rispediti entro 5 giorni senza sanzione ed ora, che ad un mio cliente è arrivata una multa perchè gli ho fatto pagare ai tempi con un f23 cartaceo, visto che la banca aveva rifiutato l'addebito telematico, mi è sorto il dubbio che la normativa parli di reinvii di file telematici e non di pagamenti, per i quali sarebbe stato forse più corretto pagare allora gli importi aggiungendo le sanzioni e gli interessi dovuti x il ravvedimento operoso.  :Frown:  
Grazie a tutti quanti vogliano rispondermi.

----------


## Contabile

Il reinvio non riguarda gli invii dei pagamenti a mezzo F23 o F24 per la loro regolarit&#224;. Probabilmente il tuo cliente &#232; stato multato perch&#233; ha seguito la procedura telematica di registrazione del contratto ma ha provveduto al pagamento con sistema tradizionale.  
Se cos&#236; &#232; sarebbe la prima volta che un contribuente, almeno a quanto ne so io, viene sanzionato per non aver utilizzato, se per obbligo &#232; previsto nell'adempimento che doveva porre in essere, il canale telematico.

----------


## fafo77

> Il reinvio non riguarda gli invii dei pagamenti a mezzo F23 o F24 per la loro regolarit&#224;. Probabilmente il tuo cliente &#232; stato multato perch&#233; ha seguito la procedura telematica di registrazione del contratto ma ha provveduto al pagamento con sistema tradizionale.  
> Se cos&#236; &#232; sarebbe la prima volta che un contribuente, almeno a quanto ne so io, viene sanzionato per non aver utilizzato, se per obbligo &#232; previsto nell'adempimento che doveva porre in essere, il canale telematico.

  
Il fatto &#232; che gli ho registrato il contratto telematicamente e quindi ho fatto anche la richiesta di addebito telematico dell'imposta di registro e di bollo.
Qualche giorno dopo &#232; arrivata la ricevuta negativa dell'addebito in conto corrente (la procedura di registrazione del contratto chiedeva di inserire l'intermediario che registrava il contratto come titolare del conto corrente e quindi serviva avvisare la banca del fatto e sperare che lei autorizzasse il flusso ... cosa quest'ultima che mi &#232; stato riferito non ha potuto fare) e quindi entro breve (5 giorni) ho provveduto a fargli pagare quanto richiesto con un classico F23 cartaceo.
Ora gli &#232; arrivato un accertamento di ben 26 euro (l'imposta di registro era di circa 224 euro) per ritardato versamento. 
Non &#232; possibile alcuna via x tentare lo sgravio??

----------

